# The public reading of the Scriptures –*Dutch/Continental Polity!!!



## Sebastian Heck (Jul 27, 2010)

What is the understanding of Dutch polity (Dordt etc.) on the matter of reading God's Word in public worship? Only the minister of God's Word? Ministers in training? Elders?


----------

